# JAF/CO Swap meet-Stockton,Ca. Oct. 2 2021



## mr.cycleplane

Once again ladies and gentlemen-boys and girls its that time of year again for Northern California's premiere Bicycle Swap Meet-THE JAF/CO SWAP MEET to be held October 2nd in Stockton, Calif. Located at JAF/CO 1031 S. Coolidge Ave. Stockton, Calif 95215. Put on by the C.A.B.E.'s own Jim Frazier (JAF/CO)of Stockton, California. Never a red cent charged for sellers or buyers-always FREE! If you have never been to the JAF/CO meet you are in for a treat as Jim's shop alone is worth the trip-see pictures below. Bike collectors/sellers come from Stockton-the bay area-coastal towns-Sacramento-the central valley-and southern California to make this meet a must do event. This meet draws buyers from southern California and many out of state buyers because of its unique central state location/easy access and Jim's shop! Every inch of the shop is covered from floor to ceiling with parts. The display cases are bulging with parts for all makes of bike-if you are looking for something-its probably here! There is a room full of complete 












































 bikes waiting to be ridden that are for sale. Jim also manufactures many hard to find parts for all makes of bikes and some of these items will be available at the meet. (Jim's shop is open year round by appointment also!) Don't miss this meet-cash is king and many venders now take online payments. Bring your spare parts-trades welcome! See ya there!


----------



## island schwinn

Looking forward to the swap again.Always good deals and plenty of inventory. I'll be bringing some parts and a few bikes to sell. See y'all there.


----------



## tuscankid

Hi, I am looking for a rear reflector and housing for a 1955 Western Flyer Super X 53.
Curious if anyone attending will have one available.
Thanks in advance,
Steve in Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## JRE

Well be making the trip down again from Salem Oregon


----------



## PlasticNerd

I will be there with tons of parts, wheels, tires, frames, lights, handlebars, hubs, reflectors, prewar schwinn stuff, some stingray stuff too, I may have to bring my 18’ trailer and just park outside Jim’s gate on the street! Bring your money or your PayPal ready account!


----------



## slick

I'll be there with about 8 bikes for sale. So bring CASH. I might even bring out my aluminum fender 1938 Colson imperial project. Chrome tank, chrome tubes and slats rack, and the long stem. Bike is complete as well with aluminum fenders. A blue 1969 stingray all original. Coppertone Typhoon..... a few prewar bikes as well. Maybe even a shelby....


----------



## JRE

Hurry up Saturday lol Dropping my 38 Shelby off to its new owner at the Swap then picking my 36 Shelby up after the swap. Hope to find a couple needed Shelby parts while I'm there.


----------



## Jose 711

tuscankid said:


> Hi, I am looking for a rear reflector and housing for a 1955 Western Flyer Super X 53.
> Curious if anyone attending will have one available.
> Thanks in advance,
> Steve in Santa Rosa, CA



ill be there Steve, it's Jose i can pick it up for you if you find one buddy!


----------



## tuscankid

Thank You, Jose, Greatly appreciate it.
Do you have email?
If so private message me, have my x53 together finally and will send some pics to you.


----------



## LarzBahrs

I'm going to be there with some klunker bits and a few bikes plus CASH too.


----------



## PlasticNerd

A few of the things I’m bringing Saturday! 😎


----------



## bicycle larry

PlasticNerd said:


> A few of the things I’m bringing Saturday! 😎
> View attachment 1487788
> 
> View attachment 1487789
> 
> View attachment 1487790
> 
> View attachment 1487791
> 
> View attachment 1487792
> 
> View attachment 1487793
> 
> View attachment 1487794
> 
> View attachment 1487795
> 
> View attachment 1487796
> 
> View attachment 1487797
> 
> View attachment 1487798
> 
> View attachment 1487799
> 
> View attachment 1487800
> 
> View attachment 1487801



THANKS FOR PUTTING THE TUFF YOUR BRING . LOT OF GOODS STUFF   FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Absolutely incredible Gary(plasticnerd)! This is what I am talking about folks-the locals pull all the plugs out and bring anything not nailed down to make this meet really happen! Fantastic offerings here! WOW! See ya there.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Dam ! DAM DAM! Would like to go to this one ...All kinds of excellent loot...


----------



## fordmike65

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Dam ! DAM DAM! Would like to go to this one ...All kinds of excellent loot...



Do it! I'll help with gas! Hint! Hint!


----------



## JRE

All loaded up and ready to head out in the Morning.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Question for the regulars. What are the best places to park? I see a big grassy lot across the street in Google maps.


----------



## fordmike65

SJ_BIKER said:


> Question for the regulars. What are the best places to park? I see a big grassy lot across the street in Google maps.



Get there hours early and park right outside the main gate.


----------



## PlasticNerd

fordmike65 said:


> Get there hours early and park right outside the main gate.



Those spots are for sellers as it fill up Mike, park across the Main Street you come in on


----------



## PlasticNerd

SJ_BIKER said:


> Question for the regulars. What are the best places to park? I see a big grassy lot across the street in Google maps.



Park here and walk across the street, I unload my truck first and then park over here


----------



## PlasticNerd

fordmike65 said:


> Get there hours early and park right outside the main gate.


----------



## JRE

Anything going on bike related tonight. Got to Stockton a little early today and just hanging out.


----------



## island schwinn

Bringing my Elgin twin and 3 Shelbys.


----------



## JRE

Shelby you have my interest. I need some parts lol


----------



## bicycle larry

JRE said:


> Shelby you have my interest. I need some parts lol



GOT PICS OF WHAT YOUR BRINGING


----------



## JRE

Just dropping a Shelby off to its new owner and picking one up I'm buying. I need a lower truss rod bracket for my 36 Airflow


----------



## PlasticNerd

All packed up!! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## IngoMike

Nope......car is stuck at the dealership until Tuesday and my eBike only does 40 miles.....see you next year!


----------



## fordmike65

I know you guys are already up an at'em this morning! Let's see some pics of all the awesome stuff I'm missing out on!!!


----------



## buickmike

Give em some time to pick


----------



## onecatahula

WE NEED PHOTOGRAPHIC EVIDENCE !!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

WE WANT PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! & WE WANT NOW😋😋😋


----------



## Maskadeo

How can any of us text you wanting to check prices on every little part if you don’t post any pics!!! 😂


----------



## fordmike65

Maskadeo said:


> How can any of us text you wanting to check prices on every little part if you don’t post any pics!!! 😂


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

COME ON THIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS  IT'S ALMOST 11.OO WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   😅😂🤣😅😂🤣😗


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Torture! Pure Torture...Who has access to real time spy satellites? Let's get some live feed on this!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Same thing as last year; the mystery swap.  I think people must sign a "non-disclosure agreement" when they step on the property!  🤪


----------



## onecatahula

I have not signed the NDA !  Strict embargo on these images.  Can neither confirm nor deny the origin of these photos.  Images may appear larger on your screen.
That is all.


----------



## fordmike65

onecatahula said:


> I have not signed the NDA !  Strict embargo on these images.  Can neither confirm nor deny the origin of these photos.  Images may appear larger on your screen.
> That is all.
> View attachment 1488641
> 
> View attachment 1488642
> 
> View attachment 1488643
> 
> View attachment 1488644
> 
> View attachment 1488645
> 
> View attachment 1488646
> 
> View attachment 1488647
> 
> View attachment 1488648
> 
> View attachment 1488649
> 
> View attachment 1488650
> 
> View attachment 1488651



We have found the Leak!!! I was sworn to secrecy and haven't post not a one sent to me by a secret insider spy at 6am this morning!


----------



## Maskadeo

Gary brought the goods! I’ll take that display cabinet! 😝


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Is that a 1-3/4 inch Schwinn script reflector in that case? If it is how much?


----------



## fordmike65

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Is that a 1-3/4 inch Schwinn script reflector in that case? If it is how much?View attachment 1488674
> 
> View attachment 1488676



That looks like Gary Combs' pile. I just texted him.


----------



## Rusty72

How much are those red block Torrington’s 
in the case. And are they sold yet ?


----------



## fordmike65

Rusty72 said:


> How much are those red block Torrington’s
> in the case. And are they sold yet ?



I just asked about those for you.


----------



## Maskadeo

I’m glad I pre-bought a bunch of stuff the other day from Tyler before it went to the show! Keep this in mind West Coasters when you want ML real-time pics! 😂


----------



## JRE

Few pictures from today. And my Shelby I bought back from Caralton. Was great talking to everyone today.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

just got back. did not take photos as my hands were full with bike goodies. what a great swap and some good prices. I bought all this junk ... the pre war girls black bike was 20 bucks.  I think I bought the seat from the guy later. fun times!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

JRE said:


> Few pictures from today. And my Shelby I bought back from Caralton. Was great talking to everyone today.
> 
> View attachment 1488730
> 
> View attachment 1488731
> 
> View attachment 1488732
> 
> View attachment 1488733
> 
> View attachment 1488734
> 
> View attachment 1488735
> 
> View attachment 1488736
> 
> View attachment 1488737
> 
> View attachment 1488738
> 
> View attachment 1488739
> 
> View attachment 1488740
> 
> View attachment 1488741
> 
> View attachment 1488742
> 
> View attachment 1488743
> 
> View attachment 1488744



Sweet Shelby you got there, Justin !


----------



## Pondo

Wow, what a great swap meet!  It was my first time for this one and what blast!  Tons of super cool bikes inside and out. Neat stuff everywhere. Thanks  to @JAF/CO for making it all happen. Wonderful collection and workshop too. 

I was trying like crazy not to buy another bike. There were several very tempting offerings, but I kept my discipline. Mostly. I’ve been looking for a ‘30s Shelby project for about a year now and Jim had several hanging from the rafters. He sold me this nice original paint ‘39 with Shock-Ease fork. I’m going to build a nice cruiser out of this one. Should be a fun project. Thanks again and I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## PlasticNerd

Had a blast ! Great friends and sold a bunch of stuff! But still have some complete bikes and parts  for sale


----------



## JRE

Pondo said:


> Wow, what a great swap meet!  It was my first time for this one and what blast!  Tons of super cool bikes inside and out. Neat stuff everywhere. Thanks  to @JAF/CO for making it all happen. Wonderful collection and workshop too.
> 
> I was trying like crazy not to buy another bike. There were several very tempting offerings, but I kept my discipline. Mostly. I’ve been looking for a ‘30s Shelby project for about a year now and Jim had several hanging from the rafters. He sold me this nice original paint ‘39 with Shock-Ease fork. I’m going to build a nice cruiser out of this one. Should be a fun project. Thanks again and I hope everyone is having a great weekend!View attachment 1488867
> View attachment 1488866
> 
> View attachment 1488865



Nice score I was eyeing that one also.


----------



## nick tures

Maskadeo said:


> Gary brought the goods! I’ll take that display cabinet! 😝



is he on the cabe ? interested in something in the pics


----------



## nick tures

fordmike65 said:


> That looks like Gary Combs' pile. I just texted him.



is he the one with the banana seats ?


----------



## cyclingday

49autocycledeluxe said:


> .. the pre war girls black bike was 20 bucks.  fun times!
> View attachment 1488748



Im looking for a set of those caliper brakes, so if you’d like to have your weekend swap paid for, let me know.
Thanks!
Marty


----------



## fordmike65

nick tures said:


> is he on the cabe ? interested in something in the pics






nick tures said:


> is he the one with the banana seats ?



@PlasticNerd


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

cyclingday said:


> Im looking for a set of those caliper brakes, so if you’d like to have your weekend swap paid for, let me know.
> Thanks!
> Marty



 how  would you expect me to stop with no brakes? 😆


----------



## cyclingday

Nothing says nostalgia, like a Flintstone’s style brake.
😜


----------



## PlasticNerd

nick tures said:


> is he on the cabe ? interested in something in the pics



That’s me, what you looking at?


----------



## mr.cycleplane

What an awesome meet! A big attaboy going out to Jim Frazier(JAF/CO) for throwing this party! Had a great time-always fun to see old friends-meet new people you knew only by their C.A.B.E. name! More pictures to come-let the pictures do the talking on what a great meet this was!


----------



## Jon Olson

Thank You Jim!!! This was prewar morning delight!!!


Block chain from the 1890’s. The people buying and selling made the best meet in the area!


----------



## 39zep

I want to express my appreciation to all the sellers who came down to support Jim’s swap. Can’t say enough about Jim for hosting the swap. I know how hard he works and what a treat it is for all of us who get to marvel at everything going on in his shop. 
THANKS JIM!


----------



## buickmike

were those cages for rabbits?


----------



## JRE

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Sweet Shelby you got there, Justin !



Thanks work hard to get this one back. Sold it 11 years ago and took almost 2 years of talking back and forth to get it all worked out to take it home. Will take some better pictures when I get it home and put back together.


----------



## island schwinn

buickmike said:


> were those cages for rabbits?



Chickens, the shop in front is a feed store.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

just sitting here at work, drinking coffee because I am the only one here looking at these photos and wishing I was back at the swap digging through boxes of parts.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Is it October 2022 yet!? This swap meet was awesome!


----------



## Pondo

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Is it October 2022 yet!? This swap meet was awesome!



It was awesome!


----------



## JRE

Can't wait to go again this year. Always a fun time


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

with a bazillion people in the "Middle California" you would think there would be more swaps and rides like they have in So Cal.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

49autocycledeluxe said:


> with a bazillion people in the "Middle California" you would think there would be more swaps and rides like they have in So Cal.



There’s a swap meet in Turlock this weekend and  we went on a ride last weekend with the 925 bike life crew in Pleasanton. Jim’s swap meet is hands down the best vintage bike swap meet I’ve ever seen here in midcal. There’s some in Sacramento that a good as well. There out there just gotta look harder up here! Lol! You should join us in Pleasanton some time!


----------

